# Northern California Gathering



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering how may folks would be interested in having a gathering. There are alot of Group camp grounds near Lake Tahoe that this can be done at. Just wanted to get a idea. I was thinking or getting a gathering together.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2010)

I live in San Diego but am trying to retire in the first months of this year. Depending on when you have it and if I can get the MH running I am interested for sure


----------



## bbq lover (Jan 4, 2010)

bmudd     we are havin a little  practice  comp/ get together    in placerville   on feb  13 14th   a little   fun in the hills   http://www.cbbqa.org/wiki/index.php?...wn_Winter_Fest


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Feb 9, 2010)

Brian----you oughtta come up to Placerville next weekend.

We will be having "Oinktoberfest" in Oroville next Oct.

If you wanna do sumthin up your way I would help you.


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (May 4, 2010)

We are getting enough NorCal members to have a gathering. Bmudd and myself are talking about  a gathering at Caribou, CA near Belden, CA in the Feather River Canyon to escape the valley heat---possibly in July
Any one interested??


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 4, 2010)

sounds nice..wish i was closer!!


----------



## ddave (May 4, 2010)

This summer is going to be pretty crazy but I might be able to make a day trip.

Looks like it's about 2 hours from me.

Dave


----------



## caveman (May 4, 2010)

This sounds like it is going to be a blast.  I am 9.5 hours away & have no way to bring my WSM.  I hope you guys take qview as I would love to see what I missed.


----------



## placebo (May 4, 2010)

I'm definitely interested. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help organize.


----------



## fishwrestler (May 4, 2010)

I am interested also, Le me know when and where and what I can do to help 
Robert


----------



## chefbunwoo (May 4, 2010)

If the Plumas is on fire I will be there...unfortunately not for a SMF gathering.
Sounds like a good time!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 4, 2010)

I'm also interested if the timing is right.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 6, 2010)

Hopefully the only smoke coming from Plumas will be TBS from the smokers.


----------

